# ASR/ESP



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

Is it possible to implement ASR/ESP on a car without ASR/ESP...what would be involved? Is it worth the investment?......DISCUSS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: ASR/ESP (the_q_jet)*

i'm sure its possible but i think the cost would be redic, not to mention i beleive some of the yaw sensors and such for the ESP are all hidden away deep in the car.
Just what i remember reading, i could be totally wrong.
I have a feeling it would be mucho $$$$


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: ASR/ESP (Banditt007)*

also, is it worth the investment. IMO not at all, i have it on a 24v and everytime i get in the car i turn it off. why? b/c when you go to pull out and need to accelerate, say you hit some sand and spin the wheel alittle bit the car just brakes that wheel and bogs down, inviting an accident. also you really shouldn't need to use the ESP ever, slipping and sliding is fine you just have to know how to control it. The actual function of ESP is pretty amazing if you ever feel it really go to work.
But like i said i wish my car didnt even come with it b/c i just turn it off evertime i get in it. I'm sure most people that drive the least bit above grandma styles does the same.
I feel its great for people that dont know how to control a car properly but for the majority of the enthusists here, again i feel they would just turn the anti-fun nanny off.


----------



## TDI Grunt (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: ASR/ESP (the_q_jet)*

I have it in my Passat. You would have to be doing some serious reckless driving to make it worth the cost. I can count on two hands the number of times it has come on while I have been driving in over 80k miles. When it has come on, I know it will and I am just "having fun". If you are thinking of it as a performance enhancement, it is not. It stops the fun. If you want it for safety reasons, you won't be relying on it as much as you would think. Invest in good tires, brakes and suspension and those will yield more payoff from a safety standpoint. Driving school is another good idea if you are concerned about car control.
Ed


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

i just hate taking off in my car in the rain and the tires just start spinning...it doesnt take much at all...i also like piece of mind....from what i gather on tdiclub forums was all i needed was the hydro valve and the switch which i can find in a wrecked car somewhere for cheap


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

again i dunno whats needed, but as for spinning the tires in the rain you will still be going faster then, than you would if the ASR cut in and cut back on the wheel spin. Get some better tires for the wet and drive reasonably and you'll be good to go. try driving a car equipped with it for like a day, and see if you like it.


----------



## traffic (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_i just hate taking off in my car in the rain and the tires just start spinning...it doesnt take much at all...i also like piece of mind....from what i gather on tdiclub forums was all i needed was the hydro valve and the switch which i can find in a wrecked car somewhere for cheap

A better cure may be stickier tires.


----------



## TDI Grunt (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: (traffic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traffic* »_
A better cure may be stickier tires.

or a limited slip diff.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (TDI Grunt)*

or better driving technique 
ESP does have its place though. In snow/ice at high speed even the BEST driver in the world can't beat the newest generation of ESP! Not even WRC drivers like Peter Solberg! There are some test videos up on youtube from the Bosch research center in that area of Northern Europe where all the lakes freeze over.... I'll have to dig up the link...

Personally, I used to detest ASR, so I disabled it in VAG-COM, but since adding a turbo to my VR6, it saves me from embarrassing wheel spin. I must say that the ASR/ESP in the MkV cars is much less intrusive though.



_Modified by phatvw at 4:11 PM 11-27-2006_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: ASR/ESP (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_Is it possible to implement ASR/ESP on a car without ASR/ESP...what would be involved? Is it worth the investment?......DISCUSS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Is it possible??? 
See this link:
http://forums.tdiclub.com/show...t=esp


----------

